# WAR -> Besser geworden?



## Gashvah (8. April 2009)

Hey ihr Warhammer Experten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte ja die Schnauze voll von WoW und hab mir zum release direkt WAR gekauft. War leider enttäuscht. Die Grafik, Physik, KI etc. war weniger als ausreichend (was man Mythic vllt. auch nicht zur Last legen konnte - WoW war auch Kacke am Anfang). Doch meine Frage nun: Hat sich etwas gebessert? Vielleicht sogar DEUTLICH? Würde mich über ein paar Antworten freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Gash


----------



## Valnir Aesling (8. April 2009)

wenn dir die detlich bessere Grafik als wow schon net zusagt biste hier onehin falsch???

was erwartest du ne verbuggte engine wie AOC?

scher dich zum teufel!


----------



## Blackfall234 (8. April 2009)

Sry aber Grafik nicht genug ? haste auch alles auf max auflösung high end details und so gehabt ? was sollte man da verbessern. 

Physik ? Sowas hat man in Dark Messiah of Might and Magic aber in kinem mmo haste großartig physik . 


Ja das spiel hat sich verbessert in anderen punkteen. Deutlich sogar. Einziger fehler patch 1.2 allerdings wird  vieles und mehr mit patch 1.2.1 behoben .


----------



## heretik (8. April 2009)

Weder Grafik noch Physik (?!) sind besser geworden.

Ok, doch, die Grafik bei mir, wegen neuer GraKa.


----------



## Drâyk (8. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> wenn dir die detlich bessere Grafik als wow schon net zusagt biste hier onehin falsch???
> 
> was erwartest du ne verbuggte engine wie AOC?
> 
> scher dich zum teufel!



Da hat wohl wer schlecht geschlafen....


----------



## Gashvah (8. April 2009)

Sorry, ich wollt euch nicht zu nahe treten :/

Naja ich werd einfach mal Trialn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trotzdem danke. Ciao


----------



## Dagonzo (8. April 2009)

Eines kann man mit Sicherheit sagen. Das Banlacing ist im moment völlig für den A....


----------



## Valnir Aesling (8. April 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Eines kann man mit Sicherheit sagen. Das Banlacing ist im moment völlig für den A....




Das liegt an dem AOE Buff der hoffentlich bald wieder geregelt wird, bis jettzt kmen leider keine Infos seitens Mithyc...

@Gashvah: such dir auf jedenfall ne Klasse aus die Aoe beherrscht....zumindest wenn e s ein DD sein soll ^.^


----------



## Captain_Hero (8. April 2009)

Ok, 1 mal posten reicht völlig aus xD

Aber zum Thema:
Ich finde das WAR um einiges besser geworden ist!

Das game ist stabiler... und von seitens Mythic wird ständig mit Patches/Gamefixe's nachgeschoben.


----------



## Dragoon187 (12. Juni 2009)

Ich hab jetzt mal wieder seit einer Woche WaR gespielt, hab mich erst mal gewundert das es nur noch 4 DE Server gibt un meine ganzen Chars die ich mir so erstellt hab alle auf einem Server gelandet sind, is en ganz schönes gewuhsel beim login.
Was mir aufgefallen ist, es ruckelt bei mir garnicht mehr und in der Hauptstadt hab ich auch keine Grafikbugs mehr aber ansonsten hat sich nix geändert Order un Destro gehen sich möglichst aus dem weg und farmen sfz´s oder holen sich ne Burg wenn sonst keiner da is zum deffen. Wenn ne Gruppe zum deffen kommt wird das Gebiet gewechselt und das ganze geht von vorne los.
 Serverauslastung scheint auch nicht der renner zu sein DE Server immer niedrig ...und ich hab Urlaub und war quasi zu jeder Schlagzeit online, also kommt mir so vor als würden die Leute auch auf sagen wir mal 2 Server passen. (nicht aufs Füßchen getreten fühlen liebe Com is nur mein eigener eindruck^^)

Wo ist denn noch was Los ? und auf welchem Server kommt es denn mal zu Großen Schlachten ? ( es gibt ja die möglichkeit kostenlos zu wechseln wie ich gehört hab)


----------



## Norjena (12. Juni 2009)

Dragoon187 schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist, es ruckelt bei mir garnicht mehr und in der Hauptstadt hab ich auch keine Grafikbugs mehr aber ansonsten hat sich nix geändert Order un Destro gehen sich möglichst aus dem weg und farmen sfz´s oder holen sich ne Burg wenn sonst keiner da is zum deffen. Wenn ne Gruppe zum deffen kommt wird das Gebiet gewechselt und das ganze geht von vorne los.
> Serverauslastung scheint auch nicht der renner zu sein DE Server immer niedrig ...und ich hab Urlaub und war quasi zu jeder Schlagzeit online, also kommt mir so vor als würden die Leute auch auf sagen wir mal 2 Server passen. (nicht aufs Füßchen getreten fühlen liebe Com is nur mein eigener eindruck^^)
> 
> Wo ist denn noch was Los ? und auf welchem Server kommt es denn mal zu Großen Schlachten ? ( es gibt ja die möglichkeit kostenlos zu wechseln wie ich gehört hab)



Die Serverkapazität wurde erhöht, darum stehen die Server Abends meist bei Mittel, genug los ist eigentlich überall. Das Problem mit dem "Aus dem weg gehen" habe ich leider auch zu oft erlebt, wirklich großes Gemosche gibts zwar auf jedem Server, aber wenn man ca 3 Stunden spiel darf man möglicherweiße ne halbe Stunde moschen...meine Erfahrung, muss nicht stimmen. 
Teilweiße is auch echt viel los und die Zonen platzen fast. Performance hat sich aber meiner Meinung nach deutlich gebessert.

PS. Threadnekromant, aber besser was ausgraben als SufU nicht nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Ronma (12. Juni 2009)

Gashvah schrieb:


> Hey ihr Warhammer Experten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hm... schwierig zu beantworten. Grafik , Physik und KI sind ok bis gut. Die Grafik kannste ja auch manuell direkt in Grafikkarten Einstellungen feintunen noch. Was im Moment nervt is dat Gameplay, denn das is, sobald es irgendwie heißt: "RvR" ... absolut kaputt. Also am besten lässt sich deine Frage so beantworten:


Legst du keinen großen Wert auf RvR, lässt sich das erst Ende Juni sagen mit den Ländern der Toten, ob PVE mäßig wat neues besseres gekommen is.

Legst du Wert auf RvR, dann warte bis Ende Juli, wo dann der eigentlich wichtigere RvR Balance Patch kommen soll. Mythic zieht halt den Bling, Bling new Roxxor Items Patch vor, is halt typische EA Arbeitsweise...


----------



## Adalfried (13. Juni 2009)

Naja ich muss sagen was Grafik an geht, ist WAR schlecht. Es sieht nicht zwingend schlecht aus, dass stimmt nicht. Die Grafik ist nur übel langsam und schlecht abgestimmt auf neue Rechner und Grakas. Der RAM arbeit enorm viel und wird auch teilweise zu gemühlt. HAben sie zwar bissel in Begriff bekommen, bevor ich aufgehört habe. Aber neustart des Rechners hat oft noch mal bissel Speed rausgeholt, wenn man schon ne Zeit lang zockt. Auch Optionen hatten sie nicht gerade viele. Schatten gab es überhaupt nicht, außer auf dem Modell selbst. Aber der ist gut, aber naja ... wieso nur dort und der Rest? Auch die Lichteffekte wirken eher lieblos und garnicht vorhanden. Auch Raucheffekte sind nicht einfach ausschaltbar, sondern nur reduzierbar von ihrer Grafik. Aber gerade Raucheffekte und Feuer etc. können enorm viel Leistung fressen.
Hab mal beim lesen gesehen, dass sie sogar ihre alte DaoC Engine genommen haben. Also wenn das wahr ist, haben sie damit enorm Mist gebaut. Sieht man ja derzeit an WOW. Die Engine von WOW ist halt alt und die neuen "Powerrechner" fahren einfach nicht die Leistung, die sie fahren könnten und damit läuft es schlecht. Alte Rechner gehen gleich in die Knie. Genau wie bei WAR streckenweise. Einige Rechner packen es ohne probs, andere Rechner mit der selben Leistung, anderen Grafikenkarten typ und RAM etc., gehen dann in die Knie. Also das ist etwas, wo Mythic nicht wirklich was gut gemacht hat.
Ihr Spiel selbst ist ja auch ne von tollen Ideen und Abwechslung gesegnet. 

Aber ihre Grafik sieht für diese Leistung, die es vom Rechner verlangt schlecht aus.


----------



## Sizzla Kalonji (14. Juni 2009)

Dragoon187 schrieb:


> Order un Destro gehen sich möglichst aus dem weg und farmen sfz´s oder holen sich ne Burg wenn sonst keiner da is zum deffen. Wenn ne Gruppe zum deffen kommt wird das Gebiet gewechselt und das ganze geht von vorne los.





Norjena schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem "Aus dem weg gehen" habe ich leider auch zu oft erlebt, wirklich großes Gemosche gibts zwar auf jedem Server, aber wenn man ca 3 Stunden spiel darf man möglicherweiße ne halbe Stunde moschen...meine Erfahrung, muss nicht stimmen.



Auf welchem Server spielt ihr denn? oO

Also ich finde es hat sich EINIGES getan seit Release, sowohl Performancetechnisch als auch beim Gameplay, natürlich ist nicht alles perfekt, aber ich bin optimistisch... Mythic wird sich schon was dabei denken, was auch immer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kadavaa (14. Juni 2009)

Hiho!!!

Also ich bin seid 4 Wochen wieder aktiv Warhammer am daddeln weil ich WoW einfach nur noch langweilig und ausgebrannt finde und ich muss sagen das Game macht richtig Laune. Habe es mir auch zum release geholt und dann lag es bis vor kurzem im Schrank. Getan hat sich einiges was die Performance usw angeht und durch die Serverzusammenlegung hat sich wohl auch einiges getan. Auf Ehrengard z.B. ist rund um die Uhr was los, aufjedenfall im T1-T3 Gebiet und wenn man will ist man nie allein unterwegs. Freue mich schon aufs T4 Gebiet...

MfG


----------



## Fyralon (14. Juni 2009)

Also ich finde die Performance wurde deutlich verbessert....zu Anfang die ersten paar monate nach Release musste ich alles runterschrauben nun alles auf max und keine Ruckler....

Ansonsten balanceprobs die sicher ausgebessert werden.Aber welches Game ist makellos?






Mfg


----------



## ogrim888 (14. Juni 2009)

Was soll man da groß antworten, ja es hat sich im groben verbessert was Bugs etc. angeht, aber seit wann verbessert sich die Grafik in einem Spiel? (Wobei diese eigentlich recht Gut und stimmig gelungen ist)
Also Spiel es einfach und guck ob du ein Unterschied merkst zu früher, ich habe ihn jedenfalls bemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Ronma (14. Juni 2009)

ogrim888 schrieb:


> aber seit wann verbessert sich die Grafik in einem Spiel?




Nö, doch dat geht. Jüngstes Beispiel sind doch für WoW die neuen Druiden Formen mit mehr Grafik Details. Und bei WAR war die Grafik am Anfang zu grob, die Schatten vom Mount zu kantig, dat is standard mäßig besser geworden (weicherer Übergang ohne Kanten) über die Monate, find ich. Ich weiß nich ob man dat auch gelten lassen kann, aber z.b. gab's auch Phasen in WAR, da trat zu viel Grafik Überlappen und Flackern in Hauptstädten auf. Dat is übrigens so nen Beispiel für die schlechte Patch Abstimmung in WAR manchmal.

Patch - Grafik flackert - Hotfix - Grafik ok - nächster Patch - Grafik flackert wieder volle Kanne... - Hotfix... - Grafik endlich ok

Warum konnte sowas passieren? Nun weil der nächste Patch wahrscheinlich schon fertig war, und man lieber den Patch so veröffentlichte, anstatt den aktuellen Hotfix noch miteinzuarbeiten oder so. Anders kann ich mir dat nich erklären. Dat war so im Zeitraum Oktober 08 bis Februar 09.


----------



## Zorgrash (14. Juni 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> wenn dir die detlich bessere Grafik als wow schon net zusagt biste hier onehin falsch???
> 
> was erwartest du ne verbuggte engine wie AOC?
> 
> scher dich zum teufel!




So, als ich das gelesen habe, konnte ich nichts anderes als mich totzulachen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hast du AoC schonmal gespielt? Und wenn ja wann? Wenn du mir sagst erst vor 2 Wochen glaub ich dir das nicht denn inzwischen ist AoC ein verdammt gutes spiel geworden im gegensatz zu War!

Sogar PvP ist in AoC besser wie in WAR das ist kein witz, da in WAR gleich ein Server abstürzt und das kotzt an (beim Freund getestet), und ich versuch hier auch nicht das Spiel zu verteidigen da ich WoW spieler bin aber trotzdem ist AoC finde ich auf dem besten Weg, das beste MMO auf dem Markt zu werden! Es fehlen nur noch Spieler aber die sind anscheinend auch schon wieder da so wie ich das mitgekriegt habe.

Verbuggt? Verbuggt ist das Spiel nicht mehr so wirklich wie du es wohl vermutest aber da geh ich mal nicht weiter ein. Les du dir mal im AoC forum durch dann kannst du von mir aus reden.

Topic:
WAR ist natürlich auch besser geworden, allerdings nicht so wie die anderen Spiele, die haben sich in vielem verbessert WAR nicht ganz so, ich verstehe aber sowieso net warum leute solche Threads aufmachen, was sollen die Spielhersteller denn in den ganzen Monat sonst tun als das Spiel zu verbessern? Denkt mal ein bisschen nach und lest euch im Forum andere Threads durch, gibt doch 100 andere mit dem selben Thema...

MfG Zorgrash! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (14. Juni 2009)

Zorgrash schrieb:


> So, als ich das gelesen habe, konnte ich nichts anderes als mich totzulachen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...
Ich hab die Aufzählung auch in einem anderen Thread gemacht, werde es also nicht wiederholen, aber in WAR hat sich extrem viel getan. Das die Leute das immer schön schnell vergessen, wenn das Pipi in die AUgen schießt, ist leider Gottes mit allen Dingen in der Welt so. Im Gegensatz zu AoC kann sich WAR cuh gar nicht extrem verbessern, denn so einen miserablen Start wie AoC hatte WAR auch nciht. Auch läuft das RvR in WAR besser als das PvP in AoC. 

1. WAR stürzt nur unter totalen Extrembedingungen ab, Bedingungen, die AoC/WoW niemals ausführen könnten. D.h. es sind ca 300-500 Spieler pro Seite in einer Zone im RvR aktiv. Da das aber Ausnahmefälle sind, hat man eigentlich keine CtDs. Außer man speilt auf einem C64. (Mein letzter Zonencrash ist 3 Monate her und fand auch genau bei solchen Bedingungen statt. 10min später ging wieder alles und wir konnten weitermachen... ohne erneute Probleme.

2. AoC ist zoniert. Große Spielermengen könnens ich nicht gemeinsam ballen und  wenn eine Zone ausgelastet ist, dann in AoC im PvP selbst auf Toprechnern eine Ruckelorgie, solange man nicht alle Details auf minimal stellt. PvP in AoC mag ganz interessant sein, aber es mit dem RvR von WAR zu vergleichen ist hinrrissig. Da kann mans chon eher Parallelen zu DAoC oder auch etwas zu WoW (1k Winter) ziehen. Und vielleicht noch Eve


----------



## Zorgrash (14. Juni 2009)

Was? Mehr wie 250 Spieler auf einem schlachtfeld sinds auch wieder nicht! Und wenn, dann stürtzt ehh gleich der server ab, soviel dazu! (Vonwegen 300-500) Ich sehs doch mit eigenen Augen beim Freund wie das ist da hast du nix zu sagen...
Außerdem gibt es das auch in AoC, und in AoC stürzt der server nicht ab, das wurde wenigstens getestet, nicht wie in WAR auf RvR basierend und dann son schrott!
Wenn dann hast du keine Ahnung


----------



## 666Anubis666 (14. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe mit release gezockt und es wieder aufgehört.... Als ich es jetzt wieder angefangen habe ging mir ein Herz auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es hat sich in meinen Augen SEHR verbesert...


----------



## Pymonte (14. Juni 2009)

Zorgrash schrieb:


> Was? Mehr wie 250 Spieler auf einem schlachtfeld sinds auch wieder nicht! Und wenn, dann stürtzt ehh gleich der server ab, soviel dazu! (Vonwegen 300-500) Ich sehs doch mit eigenen Augen beim Freund wie das ist da hast du nix zu sagen...
> Außerdem gibt es das auch in AoC, und in AoC stürzt der server nicht ab, das wurde wenigstens getestet, nicht wie in WAR auf RvR basierend und dann son schrott!
> Wenn dann hast du keine Ahnung



Also 8 WBs auf unserer Seite und ca 8 auf der Gegnerseite sind bei mir 400 leute in der Zone... und das Spiel rauchte nicht ab. Dein "Freund" sollte sich vielleicht mal nen neuen PC holen oder die Grafik runterstellen, wenn bei ihm das Spiel ständig abstürzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KleinerSchurke (14. Juni 2009)

Zorgrash schrieb:


> Was? Mehr wie 250 Spieler auf einem schlachtfeld sinds auch wieder nicht! Und wenn, dann stürtzt ehh gleich der server ab, soviel dazu! (Vonwegen 300-500) Ich sehs doch mit eigenen Augen beim Freund wie das ist da hast du nix zu sagen...
> Außerdem gibt es das auch in AoC, und in AoC stürzt der server nicht ab, das wurde wenigstens getestet, nicht wie in WAR auf RvR basierend und dann son schrott!
> Wenn dann hast du keine Ahnung




Ihr werdet beide War bis heute nicht gesehn oder gespielt haben. Du bist echt der Witz lach. Server stürzen schon seit Wochen nicht mehr ab. Und nun troll dich wieder bitte...............


----------



## Zorgrash (14. Juni 2009)

KleinerSchurke schrieb:


> Ihr werdet beide War bis heute nicht gesehn oder gespielt haben. Du bist echt der Witz lach. Server stürzen schon seit Wochen nicht mehr ab. Und nun troll dich wieder bitte...............




Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann erklär mir mal wieso ich Zorgrash heiße? xD Geh mal bei war-europe.com auf die Charakter suche und suche mal nach Zorgrash ich bin mir irgentwie sicher das du den BO Zorgrash finden wirst =)
Guck erst mal bevor du was schreibst, nicht ich bin der witz sondern du.
Jo ich bin Troll Schamane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ImperatOrk:
Mein Freund hat ne 8800GTX 4 GB 3,2GHZ auf seinem Computer, seine Internetleitung beträgt 6000, jetzt sag mir nicht das es am PC liegt.


----------



## Terratec (14. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht sollte dein Freund weniger, ich sag jetzt mal Videos aus dem Internet saugen....dann leistet ein PC nämlich auch das was auf der Verpackung steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zu deinem Char: Du bist *Troll* Schamane? Falsches Spiel?


----------



## Curentix (14. Juni 2009)

Man hört nix mehr von Warhammer, was issen los?


----------



## DerTingel (14. Juni 2009)

Zorgrash schrieb:


> Mein Freund hat ne 8800GTX 4 GB 3,2GHZ auf seinem Computer, seine Internetleitung beträgt 6000, jetzt sag mir nicht das es am PC liegt.



natürlich liegts am pc...graka ist doch schon 3 jahre alt...der rest hört sich nicht sooo schlecht an, aber 4gb ram sind nicht gleich 4gb ram. 400er ram ist nunmal viel lahmer als 1066er. 3,2ghz single core? dual core? quad core?
mfg

&#8364;: natürlich hätte man WAR besser programmieren können, ich glaube das bestreitet niemand. aber so grottenschlecht wie es einige immer wieder darstellen ist es sicherlich auch nicht.


----------



## Irrermock (14. Juni 2009)

naja ich hab nen zauberer auf 40. sever drakenwald.
hab 4 wachpostenteile und null spass mehr.
jeden abend burgen zergen? man das schockt doch nich. mit 200 anderen einfach von burg zu burg zergen oder hinter nem tankwall seine zauber rausballern stunde um stunde?
szenarien hängen einem irgenwann auch zum hals raus is immer dat gleiche. 
unf als ddler findet man kaum noch gruppen für zb fgh selbst gildenintern wirds schwieirg.
also was machen? forum lesen und rumheulen hehe.
aufn patch warten?
ich weiß es echt nich, aber kein wunder das man in gamezeitschriften sowenig liest. lohnt zur zeit einfach nich.
gruß der Irre


----------



## Zorgrash (14. Juni 2009)

Die Graka reicht voll und ganz aus.
Ja Troll Schamane, damit meinte ich WoW, ich habe schon einiges gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Grafik ist sogar fast ganz unten da kann was nicht stimmen.
Ehmm... ich glaube, es ist ein Dual Core ich weiß es aber nicht genau tut mir leid.


----------



## Teal (14. Juni 2009)

Wenn es ein Pentium D ist: Der reicht nicht aus, um WAR immer flüssig zu spielen. Hab selber einen Pentium D 3,4 GHz pro Core (Baureihe Presler - Modellnummer 945) im zweiten PC. Wegen der schlechteren Architektur ist er meinem E6300 mit 1,86 GHz pro Core deutlich unterlegen... (niedriger FS. Die C2D-Architektur ist quasi der Nachfolger des Pentium D.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (14. Juni 2009)

Zorgrash schrieb:


> Mein Freund hat ne 8800GTX 4 GB 3,2GHZ auf seinem Computer, seine Internetleitung beträgt 6000, jetzt sag mir nicht das es am PC liegt.


Die Graka ist ja wohl Hammer alt...  
Und naja die inet Leistung von 6000 ist auch nichtmehr so IMBA...


----------



## DerTingel (14. Juni 2009)

Zorgrash schrieb:


> Die Graka reicht voll und ganz aus.



naja, anscheinend reicht sie nicht aus...hatte vorher auch ne 9800gtx, die hat auch nicht gereicht. mit ner gtx285 läufts gut^^
mfg


----------



## Ruffnek (15. Juni 2009)

hab letztens auch mal nen testacount angelegt und mal kurz reingeschaut, da wow doch was langweilig wird. Allerdings kann ich beim besten willen net sagen das die grafik besser ist als die veraltete wow grafik. im gegenteil find sie noch um einiges schlechter. von den zauberanimationen will ich überhaupt nicht anfangen.


----------



## Ghune (15. Juni 2009)

Warhammer ist immer noch zu verbuggt (z.b. das Gegenstände verschwinden, wenn einer aus der Gruppe nicht würfelt oder Leichen fallen in den Boden oder geben kein loot, man bleibt überall hängen, ctds, man geht in eine Instanz und landet im 1. Kapitel, alles Sachen, die seit release bekannt sind), epische Schlachten kann man vergessen, aufgrund der Instanzierung von Festen, der Stadt und den krassen lags, falls die Zerge aufeinander prallen. Leider sind die Zonen zu klein und alles tummelt sich früher oder später auf einen Fleck und es kommen dann auch gerne mal 10 sek lags vor, die das ganze unspielbar machen. Außerdem ist die Klassenbalance ziehmlich AE orientiert und bevorzugt 4 (8) Klassen und macht den Rest fast überflüssig (der Klassenbalancepatch wurde auf frühstens Juli verschoben). Dazu kommen dann noch die ganzen wilden Servertransfers, die einige Server wie z.B. Carroburg mit seinen momentanen Spielerverteilungen RvR mäßig getötet haben. Dort sind die Destros täglich in der Stadt was dazu führt, dass man als Order auch kein pvm in Form von Stadtinstanzen machen kann. Momentan halte ich den Einstieg in WAR doch eher etwas gewagt, ich würde damit warten, bis die Länder der Toten und der Patch 1.3 raus sind und dann nochmal ins Forum schaun.
Achja, man sollte erwähnen, dass das Spiel vorallem aufs warten basiert, warten bis timer und locks rum sind, dass der Gegner die Burg oder Festung angreift, bis Szenarien auf gehen, bis GMs sich melden, bis Stadtraids vorbei sind um wieder RvR betreiben zu können, bis der nächste patch raus kommt, bis den Leuten das zergen langweilig wird... in keinem Spiel muss man so viel warten wie in WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerTingel (15. Juni 2009)

Ghune schrieb:


> ...Achja, man sollte erwähnen, dass das Spiel vorallem aufs warten basiert...



jo, wie in allen mmo´s. warten bis die 40leute für die raidinstanz da sind...warten bis der mob spawnt den 20 leute ebenfalls benötigen...warten bis man nen bg invite bekommt...questreihen die extra so angelegt sind, dass man weite laufwege hat, lange flugreisen in echtzeit, etc pp. timesink nennt man sowas, davon leben mmo´s nunmal...spieler bei der stange halten.
ansonsten sind die sachen, die du geschrieben hast teilweise sehr veraltet. in kapitel 1 landet man schon ewigkeiten nichtmehr. die 10sekunden lags sind ebenfalls lange her, mittlerweile hat man 3 sekunden lags, wenn 300+ leute aufeinander treffen etc... 
und zum zergen...es liest sich immer so, als würde man gezwungen zu zergen. aber ehrlich, es gibt meist eine t4 zone, in der man den zerg antrifft. in den 2 anderen zonen kann man meist (eben tageszeiten abhängig) vernünftig rvr betreiben. wenn ihr nicht mal verlieren könnt, sondern euch nur im riesen zerg sicher fühlt, dann ist das nicht das problem des spiels, sondern eures. mein güte, dann wird man mal mit 2 grp von nem zerg überrannt, und? 
ich rate jedem, das spiel einfach selber anzutesten, da die meinungen hier doch alle subjektiv sind...ja, auch meine meinung ist subjektiv.
mfg


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (15. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab schon vom ersten Tag an gezockt, aber nach 2-3 Wochen habe ich aufgehört. Vor kurzem habe ich wieder angefangen und es hat sich einiges getan, aber ich finde das Spiel ist immer noch nicht "gut genug für mich", total verbuggt die Server sind kacke naja will jetzt hier nicht rum heulen aber Mythic hätte da einiges besser machen können. Mich würde interessiert ob die Geschäftsführer von Mythic das Spiel selbst schon mal gezockt haben, vielleicht wenn sie es selbst zocken dann könnten sie die Fehler entdecken und die Schwachstellen verbessern. ^^


----------



## Makalvian (15. Juni 2009)

Zorgrash schrieb:


> Haha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also zum Rechner braucht man nichts weiter zu äußern .... Ist nur wieder mal witzig einen Menschen zu treffen, der glaubt er würde mit irgendwelchen Erfolgen die er in einem Spiel abschließt irgendeinen Vorteil im Leben haben .


----------



## Bromdur (15. Juni 2009)

Ich gehörte auch zu denen die sich WAR gleich zum release gekauft haben. Leider wurden, wie sooft zu viele Versprechungen gemacht die einfach nicht gehalten werden konnten.

Jetzt hab ich meinen Account wieder reaktiviert und bin begeistert, in meinen Augen hat sich einiges getan. Ich kann nur sagen. Es ist definitiv besser geworden.

Falls das wichtig ist mein System:
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4200+
2.21GHz, 2 GB RAM
NVidia GeForce 8500GT
Das Spielt läuft absolut flüssig bei mir.


----------



## Squizzel (15. Juni 2009)

Ich habe WAR gespielt und hatte viel Freude bis zum Endgame.

Absolutes KO-Kriterium war für mich ein 18h-Lock einer Hauptstadt auf Erengard, so dass mitten am verlängertem Wochenende kein T4 (endgame) RvR mehr stattfand. Und die, die in der Stadt drin waren, hatten wohl nicht viel Freude, weil der ganze PvE-Content total verbuggt war. Unabhängig von allen Fehlern, die sich das Spiel erlaubt, ist das meiner Meinung nach der Schwerwiegenste. Es ist ein Fehler im Design, der seit Release besteht. Das mögen nun viele anders sehen, aber ich für meinen Teil möchte in einem Spiel, dass seinen Schwerpunkt auf PvP legt, im Endgame ein permanente PvP-Angebot bekommen.

Weitere Fehler die mir den Weg erleichterten:

Grottenschlechte Engine. Zu Leistungshungrig für das Gebotene. Dazu noch schlecht kompartibelitätsoptimiert, denn manche Grafikkarte muss man 20-30% runtertakten, weil das Spiel sonst ständig abstürze verursacht. Manchen Dual, bzw. Quadcore muss man Warhammer genau einen Kern zuordnen damit man nicht sofort herausfliegt. Diese Probleme haben viele und bei keinem ist/war es ein Temperaturproblem. Dazu nervt es, dass man ständig irgendwo in der Welt stecken bleibt. Man kommt in 90% der Fälle zwar wieder frei, aber es schränkt ein flüssiges Spielgefühl arg ein.

Warhammer an sich ist ein tolles, witziges und motivierendes Spiel. Aber nur bis T4, mit einem guten Rechner, oder auf der richtigen Seite (des jeweiligen Servers).


----------



## Ghune (15. Juni 2009)

Das mit dem ins erste Kapitel geportet zu werden gibt es auf jeden Fall noch in der Königsinstanz, ok das kommt eher selten vor, aber um so ärgerlicher in so einem Moment, wenn die Leute aus der KT sonst am Ende der Welt landen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In der Bastionstreppe bin ich letztens erst selbst wieder zum Anfang des Dungeons geportet worden, als ich die linke Bossinstanz betreten wollte, nicht so schlimm wie das erste Kapitel aber trotzdem unnötig. Das man in jedem Spiel immer irgendwie auf jemanden warten muss, oder bis ein Boss respawnt, da gebe ich dir recht, aber in Warhammer ist es wirklich extrem. Wenn eine Festung angegriffen wird, muss man eine Stunde da drin warten, auch wenn der Gegner wahrscheinlich nicht angreift, ansonsten hat man sie in der Stadt und dann dauert es noch 2-3 Stunden bis man wieder in SZs kann oder das RvR in den Zonen los geht. Die 10 Sekunden lags treten auf jeden Fall ein, falls 2 große Zerge in einer Burg aufeinander prallen, das ist auch PC unabhängig, ansonsten stimmt es, dass man nur mit 0-3 Sekunden lags rechnen kann. 
Ich will auch nicht sagen, dass das Spiel schlecht ist, aber es ist einfach an sehr vielen Stellen nicht durchdacht oder einfach unfertig und wenn jemand fragt, ob er mit dem Spiel anfangen soll oder ob sich die Situation im Spiel verbessert hat im Vergleich zu früher, dann muss man einfach ehrlich sein und sagen, dass dies nicht der Fall ist und man besser noch etwas abwartet. 
Achja bei der Warteliste oben habe ich den Gebietstimelock vergessen, falls der Gegner sich vom RvR fern hält und es nicht über Einfluss läuft, das sind auch immer wieder tolle Stunden ^^


----------



## DerTingel (15. Juni 2009)

Ghune schrieb:


> Wenn eine Festung angegriffen wird, muss man eine Stunde da drin warten, auch wenn der Gegner wahrscheinlich nicht angreift, ansonsten hat man sie in der Stadt und dann dauert es noch 2-3 Stunden bis man wieder in SZs kann oder das RvR in den Zonen los geht. Die 10 Sekunden lags treten auf jeden Fall ein, falls 2 große Zerge in einer Burg aufeinander prallen, das ist auch PC unabhängig, ansonsten stimmt es, dass man nur mit 0-3 Sekunden lags rechnen kann.
> ...
> Achja bei der Warteliste oben habe ich den Gebietstimelock vergessen, falls der Gegner sich vom RvR fern hält und es nicht über Einfluss läuft, das sind auch immer wieder tolle Stunden ^^



wer zwingt dich denn in der festung zu warten? also ich MUSS nicht in der festung warten wenn die gegnerische fraktion diese nicht angreifen will. für die läppischen paar ruf und die paar marken brauch ich nicht ne std zu warten, die gibts anders schneller. 
und wirklich, 10sekunden lags hatte ich ewigkeiten nichtmehr, auch wenn ich mal beim riesigen gezerge dabei sind. klar, bei 300-400leute in einer burg kommt es zu starken verzögerungen, aber diese liegen bei 3 sekunden.
und der gebietstimelock. tja, was soll ich dazu sagen...gewisse spielelemente ziehen halt den anreiz aus der tatsache, dass jederzeit etwas passieren kann und man schnell reagieren muss. schonmal ne partie schach gespielt? die meiste zeit ist man mit warten und nachdenken beschäftigt, trotzdem ists ein sehr spannendes spiel...jedenfalls für mich. 



imoerator schrieb:


> Jeder wird dir hier sagen das WAR sich viel verbessert hat aber die Wahrheit sieht ganz anders aus,ich will hier nicht weiter drauf eingehen.



ahso...ich könnte dir jetzt die wahrheit über WOW sagen, warum es so total bescheiden und blödsinnig ist, aber ich will da jetzt nicht näher drauf eingehen...hahaha. geil...
mfg


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (15. Juni 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Nein, ein Fanboy bist du nicht. Jedoch scheinst du keine Ahnung davon zu haben, dass Geschmäcker verschieden sind. Es könnten 30 Millionen Leute WoW spielen, wenn einem PvE nicht gefällt ist das Spiel die falsche Wahl. Für RvR geneigte Spieler gibt es im Moment nicht viele Möglichkeiten, da beißt man dann auch mal in den sauren Apfel und erträgt die vorhandenen Fehler.
> Erst wenn eine Alternative kommt, die es besser macht, müsste man sich bei WAR Sorgen machen.
> Das erste Spiel, dem ich es zutraue ist GuildWars2, aber bis dahin ist noch Zeit.



Naja ich weiß nicht so recht, GW1 war ja auch kein "RVR", wieso sollte GW2 dann auf RVR setzen? GW bestand doch größtenteils aus instanzierten Schlachten, das muss sich dann schon eher mit WoW PVP messen (BGs, Arena). 

Die erste Alternative zu Warhammer Online wird AION sein, für die Leute, die den Grafikstil mögen, spricht nicht viel gegen AION. Super Grafik, gutes Crafting, gutes PVE, und Burgbelagerungen im RVR eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerTingel (15. Juni 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Naja ich weiß nicht so recht, GW1 war ja auch kein "RVR", wieso sollte GW2 dann auf RVR setzen? GW bestand doch größtenteils aus instanzierten Schlachten, das muss sich dann schon eher mit WoW PVP messen (BGs, Arena).



weil sie es so angekündigt haben. laut ankündigung fanden sie das rvr system in WAR gut, aber deren soll noch viel besser sein. es soll um ressourcen gekämpft werden etc. es sollen keine instanzierten schlachten mehr geben, jedenfalls sollen diese nicht 90% des spieles ausmachen. 
natürlich sind das alles nur ankündigungen, was dabei rauskommt bleibt abzuwarten, aber es wird definitiv ein RvR spiel und kein PvP spiel. 
mfg

&#8364;: zu aion...es hört sich ja ganz nett an, aber bei allem was ich bisher gesehen hab, hab ich noch keine massenschlachten o.ä. gesehen. 30 leute die aufeinandertreffen, da läuft WAR auch noch problemlos. ich denke mal einige sollten ihre rosarote brille mal absetzen. man spricht sich wieder, wenn das spiel n paar monate aufm buckel hat.
mfg


----------



## Maladin (15. Juni 2009)

Flames und Offtopic entfernt.

Bleibt konstruktiv am Thema Damen und Herren.

/wink maladin


----------



## imoerator (15. Juni 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Nein, ein Fanboy bist du nicht. Jedoch scheinst du keine Ahnung davon zu haben, dass Geschmäcker verschieden sind. Es könnten 30 Millionen Leute WoW spielen, wenn einem PvE nicht gefällt ist das Spiel die falsche Wahl. Für RvR geneigte Spieler gibt es im Moment nicht viele Möglichkeiten, da beißt man dann auch mal in den sauren Apfel und erträgt die vorhandenen Fehler.
> Erst wenn eine Alternative kommt, die es besser macht, müsste man sich bei WAR Sorgen machen.
> Das erste Spiel, dem ich es zutraue ist GuildWars2, aber bis dahin ist noch Zeit.



Einfach schön wie ihr euch aufregt sobald einer die Wahrheit sagt.
Klar pvp ist nicht jeder mans geschmack der auch PvP mönicht nicht so viele,warum spielen denn soviele WoW und so wenige War?.
Diese Frage ist ja wohl schnell beantwortet,sicher nicht weil es WoW schon so lange gibt.
Und hättet ihr gelesen anstatt nur Dünnschiss von euch zu geben hättet ihr auch gelesen das ich schon alles mögliche gespielt habe seit es WoW gibt nur konnte keines davon mithalten.
Das Problem der ganzen Spiele waren sau viele bugs,laags,Inkompetenz der gms.kein Support,die Spiele die mich abschreckten sie so wie sie warren weiter zu spielen.
Ich sehe einfach nicht ein das jede Firma mit einem mmo raus kommt und sie fast unspielbar macht dann ein Patch nach dem anderen bringt und von der community erwartet das sie auch noch dafür bezahlen.
Das schlimme an der Sache ist die Spiele eine ewige Beta hinter sich haben.
Ich erninnere mich noch sehr gut an die Com. bei spellborn die leute dort waren ganz genau so wie ihr schaut euch nun an wo das spiel nun ist? eh oder sollte ich ehr sagen NICHT ist?.
Wie schauts denn mit AOC aus? oh ja gerade mal 50k spieler WAU ich bin begeistert das ist ja sagenhaft massen Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Auch wennich mich hier wiederhole aber für 50-60k spieler würde ich nicht mal das Licht im Serverraum anmachen,da ist ja die Stromrechnung höher als die einnahme vom Spiel.
So und nu könnt ihr mich mal gern haben denkt was ihr wollt ist mir echt egal,ich bleibe bei WoW denn da weiss ich was ich habe,ihr könnt gerne weiter eure Beta spielen und dafür bezahlen und ich werde euch dafür sogar bemitleiden.


----------



## Zorgrash (15. Juni 2009)

Quelle für 50-60k spieler?


----------



## Event Horizon (15. Juni 2009)

imoerator schrieb:


> geblubber ...




danke das du bei wow bleibst


----------



## DerTingel (15. Juni 2009)

imoerator schrieb:


> Einfach schön wie ihr euch aufregt sobald einer die Wahrheit sagt.
> Klar pvp ist nicht jeder mans geschmack der auch PvP mönicht nicht so viele,warum spielen denn soviele WoW und so wenige War?.
> Diese Frage ist ja wohl schnell beantwortet,sicher nicht weil es WoW schon so lange gibt.
> Und hättet ihr gelesen anstatt nur Dünnschiss von euch zu geben hättet ihr auch gelesen das ich schon alles mögliche gespielt habe seit es WoW gibt nur konnte keines davon mithalten.
> ...



wie schonmal gesagt...scheisse muss lecker schmecken, zig milliarden fliegen können ja nicht irren. 
genauso argumentierst du, ohne zu merken dass weder hand noch fuß hat, was du sagst.
mfg


----------



## Elrendel (15. Juni 2009)

imoerator schrieb:


> Einfach schön wie ihr euch aufregt sobald einer die Wahrheit sagt.
> Klar pvp ist nicht jeder mans geschmack der auch PvP mönicht nicht so viele,warum spielen denn soviele WoW und so wenige War?.
> Diese Frage ist ja wohl schnell beantwortet,sicher nicht weil es WoW schon so lange gibt.
> Und hättet ihr gelesen anstatt nur Dünnschiss von euch zu geben hättet ihr auch gelesen das ich schon alles mögliche gespielt habe seit es WoW gibt nur konnte keines davon mithalten.
> ...



Hmm hast du War überhaupt gespielt?
Oder willst du das Spiel nur zur Gaudi runtermachen.
Ich sags mal so seit War raus ich hab ich in Wow kein Pvp mehr gespielt, weil mir das System in War um Welten besser gefallen hat aber das ist eine persönliche Meinung. 

Und ich warte nur auf den Balance Patch in War dann fang ich wieder weil ich das Universum einfach Klasse finde und meiner Meinung ist es nicht so schlecht umgesetzt wie immer alle behaupten.


----------



## Long_Wolf (15. Juni 2009)

imoerator schrieb:


> [bla...]
> Diese Frage ist ja wohl schnell beantwortet,sicher nicht weil es WoW schon so lange gibt.
> Und hättet ihr gelesen anstatt nur Dünnschiss von euch zu geben hättet ihr auch gelesen das ich schon alles mögliche gespielt habe seit es WoW gibt nur konnte keines davon mithalten.


Du vergleichst ein Spiel das seit Jahren auf dem Markt ist und immer noch nicht bugfrei oder balanced mit einem Spiel das nicht ganz ein Jahr raus ist. Du vergleichst ein PvE Spiel das auf grinden und Instanzen ausgelegt ist mit dem miesesten Balancing im PvP das es gibt mit einem Spiel das sich nicht nur PvP sondern RvR auf die Fahne geschrieben hat. Und du erwartest wirklich das wir dir ab da auch nur einen Satz abkaufen ? Das ist schlichtweg lächerlich. Wenn deine Berwertung anderer Spiele ähnlich einseitig abgelaufen ist, wundert mich nicht im geringesten das andere Spiele bei dir keine Chance hatten und immer noch haben.



imoerator schrieb:


> [bla...]
> So und nu könnt ihr mich mal gern haben denkt was ihr wollt ist mir echt egal,ich bleibe bei WoW denn da weiss ich was ich habe,ihr könnt gerne weiter eure Beta spielen und dafür bezahlen und ich werde euch dafür sogar bemitleiden.


Du wirst es nicht glauben aber nach dem ich etwas nachgedacht und mich beruhigt habe , habe ich eher mitleid mit dir anstatt wütend zu sein. Viel Spass bei WoW, ich bleib bei meiner beta, und ich bezahle dafür.


----------



## Lari (15. Juni 2009)

@imoerator:
Dir ist schon bewusst, dass ich WoW spiele? Du bist gerade ein Paradebeispiel für Leute, die den Ruf einer Community so richtig runterziehen.


----------



## KleinerSchurke (15. Juni 2009)

Zum Thema mal was wieder. Performance hat sich in letzter Zeit sehr verbessert und abstürze gibt es schon lange nicht mehr, außer wenn es mal echt extrem viel Leute sind. Die Lags bei Festungsraid sind schon noch ab und an da, was mich und jeden anderen ärgert weil es einfach nicht toll ist zu spielen und man nicht weiß, lebt man noch oder liegt schon im Dreck. Muss endlich und vorallem schnell was getan werden.

RvR ist wenn man es macht eine tolle und schöne Sache. Das Problem da ist, es gibt zuviel Rufpunkte bei Gebietslock und es ist schrecklich zu sehn, wenn 3KT im WC stehn und nichts machen außer zu warten. Dem kann man nur beikommen, wenn man diesen Leuten den Bonus wegnimmt. Keine Rufpunkte mehr für Gebietslock!!!

Das sie mit dem Problem Balance noch warten kann ich nicht verstehn, weil es schon krass ist teilweise. Im großen und ganzen haben sie viel getan aber irgendwie Doktern sie immer rum und wenn jemand lange genug weint in den Foren, wird es gemacht. Wie bei WoW halt grins............

@ imoerator du bist mein "HELD" hast warscheinlich noch nie War gespielt aber große Worte schwingen. Habe selber WoW von Anfang an gespielt und selbst nach 1 Jahr lief WoW teilweise so übel das man nicht drüber reden will. Vermute du bist so ein cooler Zocker der seit 1 Jahr WoW spielt und von allem ne große Ahnung hat.................
Wie schon gesagt du bist mein "HELD"

Man sollte jedem doch das spielen lassen was er gern spielt. Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden und das sollte man akzeptieren ........

Grüße und viel Spaß bei was immer auch jeder spielt :-)


----------



## Drop-Dead (15. Juni 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> wenn dir die detlich bessere Grafik als wow schon net zusagt biste hier onehin falsch???
> 
> was erwartest du ne verbuggte engine wie AOC?
> 
> scher dich zum teufel!




bitte nicht zu freundlich ^^ un deutlich besser find ich sie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vllt auf max. grafik einstellungen das packt aber nunmal nicht jeder pc (die max. einstellungen von wow packen deutlich mehr pcs)


----------



## Ghune (15. Juni 2009)

Manchmal ist man leider gezwungen die Festung zu verteidigen, nicht wegen Ruf oder Marken, sondern einfach nur um zu verhidnern, dass der Gegner zum 2. mal am Tag in der Stadt steht und alle Szenarien und RvR Gebiete geschlossen werden, wenn man da nicht bis zu den letzten 10 min wartet, dann ist die Gefahr einfach zu groß, dass der Lord doch noch fällt, oder man macht es so wie es eh schon bei vielen (einschließlich mir) der Fall ist: Man loggt ein, man sieht Festungs- oder Stadtraid und man loggt aus und wartet bis später oder lässt es ganz sein. Und auch wenn du es mir nicht glauben magst, ein eindeutiges Zeichen für den 10 Sek. lag ist, wenn man auf release drückt und trotzdem 1-2 min liegen bleibt, bis der releas ladeschirm auftaucht. Aber wie gesagt, das sind nur die ganz krassen Fälle, wenn man mit 1-3 KTs die Burg defft und dann auf einmal die 8 KTs von unten hoch laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass das Spiel noch mehr aufs Warten basiert, als es bei anderen der Fall ist, erinnert mich irgendwie an den Film Terminal, die Verfilmung des Wortes Warten ^^
Aber das ist ja wieder in erster Linie eine Folge der Unausgeglichenheit der beiden Seiten (wiederum die Schuld der Servertransfers), damit haben die Spieleentwickler vielleicht nicht so richtig gerechnet.
Vielleicht ist das Spiel im allgemeinen etwas stabiler geworden, aber Mythic/GOA verstehen sich leider darauf ein Problem mit 2 weiteren zu beheben, um sich dann auf die Schulter zu klopfen und wieder sehr lange Zeit zu lassen. Leider wird zu wenig auf die Community gehört und zu viel Zeit in Dinge investiert, die viele gar nicht interessieren und alte bzw. wichtigere Peobleme einfach ignoriert.
Aber gut, das sind Dinge, die viele sagen und bekannt sind und irgendeiner sagt jetzt als Gegenargument, dass ich doch WoW spielen soll , wenns mir nicht gefällt, dabei finde ich es schade, weil das Spiel so viel Potential hat oder hatte und man ja auch Leute kennen lernt, die man dann in einem anderen MMORPG nciht unbedingt wieder trifft.
Darum muss man den Vorrednern in so fern recht geben, wenn man sicher über längere Zeit ein MMORPG spielen will und es einem egal ist, ob es PvM/PvP/RvR ist , dann sollte man eher zu WoW gehen, weil die Zukunft von WAR einfach noch total unvorhersehbar ist, würde mich nicht wundern, wenn man im Laufe dieses Jahres die Deutschen Server auf 2-3 reduziert.


----------



## Brummbör (15. Juni 2009)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Du vergleichst ein Spiel das seit Jahren auf dem Markt ist und immer noch nicht bugfrei oder balanced mit einem Spiel das nicht ganz ein Jahr raus ist. Du vergleichst ein PvE Spiel das auf grinden und Instanzen ausgelegt ist mit dem miesesten Balancing im PvP das es gibt mit einem Spiel das sich nicht nur PvP sondern RvR auf die Fahne geschrieben hat.



sorry aber schlechter als die derzeitige warhammer balance war wow nie. zu keiner zeit konnten 222 bombergruppen ganze kts zerlegen. und ab der wievielten eroberten burg und dem wievielten sz zählt das ganze als grinden? und nein ich spiele kein wow (mehr seit anfang bc) sondern warhammer.


----------



## Astravall (16. Juni 2009)

222 Bombergruppen können einen KT aber nur zerlegen wenn sich der KT selten Dämlich anstellt. Voller Fokus auf die Heiler der 222-Gruppe und die zerplatzen innerhalb von 2 sekunden. Silence auf die Caster zack .. nix ist mit Schaden (Oder auf die Heiler wenn da einer 5 Sekunden nicht heilen kann haben die ein Problem). Oder entwaffenen/Knockdown auf die Spalter/Slayer bzw in Root stellen und aus ihrem AoE raus und erst mal um die Heiler kümmern.

Wer aber meint die Feindheiler hinten in ruhe heilen lassen zu müssen, kann nicht gewinnen.

Aber meist lässt sich der KT auseinander  ziehen da stürmen einige DDs vor ohne ihren Heilern bescheid zu geben .. da wird lieber auf Tanks rumgekloppt statt sich um die Feindheiler zu kümmern. Bewachen wird nicht verteilt auf die eigenen Heiler/Caster usw .... und da wundert ihr euch wenn ein eingespieltes Team diesen Haufen zerlegt? Ich nicht.

MfG Michael


----------



## Brummbör (16. Juni 2009)

wie heissts so schön.... betroffene hunde bellen. fehlt nur noch der slayer in der fotm signatur.
bis man zb in praag die 2 heiler bei der ae heal range findet liegt der halbe kt schon. dazu der detaunt des siggis und moral stun des bw und auch der rest ist weggebomgt bis einer der heiler down ist. 
warum erzählen einen immer die bomber was man alles machen kann, wenn sie doch selbst nur in der einfachst zu spielenden gruppen kompi rumrennen?
bin schon gespannt wieviele bw/sorc und siggi/jünger noch in ihren ach so skilligen 222 gruppen nach 1.3.1 unterwegs sind.


----------



## Astravall (16. Juni 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> wie heissts so schön.... betroffene hunde bellen. fehlt nur noch der slayer in der fotm signatur.
> bis man zb in praag die 2 heiler bei der ae heal range findet liegt der halbe kt schon. dazu der detaunt des siggis und moral stun des bw und auch der rest ist weggebomgt bis einer der heiler down ist.
> warum erzählen einen immer die bomber was man alles machen kann, wenn sie doch selbst nur in der einfachst zu spielenden gruppen kompi rumrennen?
> bin schon gespannt wieviele bw/sorc und siggi/jünger noch in ihren ach so skilligen 222 gruppen nach 1.3.1 unterwegs sind.



Blöd nur dass mein Feuerzauber Singletarget + Dot geskillt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... siehe Karrierenmeisterschaft ermittelt mit blasc-Profiler: http://wardata.buffed.de/char/view/29494 (Genauer: http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...10784:7:168:0:0 )

Trabiam ist Primär Gnade (Also Nahkampfheilung) geskillt.

Und ja ich habe sogar einen Level 11 Slayer der einen Punkt im Riesenslayer-Pfad hat. Und den wird er auch beibehalten als Singletargetslayer mit Zweihandaxt Falls ich ihn weiter spiele. Und Falls der Herr weiter kritisieren möchte: Ich habe auch Schattenkrieger, Runi, Erzmagier, Ritter des Sonneordens, Maschinist und Hexenjäger ... die meisten im 20-30ger Bereich momentan. Vielleicht findest da auch noch ne FOTM-Klasse für spätere Patches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


Trotzdem weiss ich wie man effektiv solche Bombergruppen zerlegt. Moralstun muss ich erst mal entsprechende Moral aufbauen .. wenn ich dem Feuerzauberer so viel Zeit gebe bin ich selber schuld. Wieso liegt der Halbe KT? (AE-)Silence auf die Feuerzauberer und wegfocusen .. ZWEI AE Heiler sind bei assist absolut machtlos. Erlebe ich als Sigmarpriester gegen gute Zerstörung-Szenariogruppen immer wieder.

MfG Michael


----------



## Norjena (16. Juni 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Blöd nur dass mein Feuerzauber Singletarget + Dot geskillt ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut gekontert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## ExInferis (16. Juni 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> 222 Bombergruppen können einen KT aber nur zerlegen wenn sich der KT selten Dämlich anstellt. Voller Fokus auf die Heiler der 222-Gruppe und die zerplatzen innerhalb von 2 sekunden. Silence auf die Caster zack .. nix ist mit Schaden (Oder auf die Heiler wenn da einer 5 Sekunden nicht heilen kann haben die ein Problem). Oder entwaffenen/Knockdown auf die Spalter/Slayer bzw in Root stellen und aus ihrem AoE raus und erst mal um die Heiler kümmern.
> 
> Wer aber meint die Feindheiler hinten in ruhe heilen lassen zu müssen, kann nicht gewinnen.
> 
> ...



Danke danke danke!!! Noch jemand der es so sieht wie ich, dass die Bombergruppen zu schlagen sind wenn man nur etwas überlegt vorgeht! DANKE!!!!!!


----------



## DerTingel (16. Juni 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Danke danke danke!!! Noch jemand der es so sieht wie ich, dass die Bombergruppen zu schlagen sind wenn man nur etwas überlegt vorgeht! DANKE!!!!!!



es sagt doch niemand dass sie unbesiegbar sind... es geht um die verhältnismäßigkeit. man braucht keinen skill um diese gruppen effektiv zu spielen, man kann auch mit randoms solche lolbombgruppen machen. um gegen diese gruppen zu bestehen, muss man allerdings eingespielt sein. da sich WAR aber auf die fahne geschrieben hat einsteigerfreundlich zu sein und auch für casuals interessant sein sollte, die sich nicht mal eben die neue fotm klasse hochziehen können, DARF diese balance kein zustand sein, der 5 monate anhält. 
90% der leute die aufgehört haben WAR zu spielen und die ich kenne, haben dies nicht getan weil ihnen das spiel nicht gefällt, sondern aufgrund der balance und der ignoranz von mythic. und so langsam ist wirklich der letzte kredit, den diese firma hatte, verspielt. 
mfg


----------



## ExInferis (17. Juni 2009)

Hmm.... steht denn keiner mehr auf Herausforderungen????


----------



## DerTingel (17. Juni 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Hmm.... steht denn keiner mehr auf Herausforderungen????


willst du es nicht verstehen? 
wenn jemand unter der woche verpflichtungen hat, sich am wochenende freut endlich mal 3-4std im orvr zu verbringen, mit random grps und kt´s rumziehen will und in dieser zeit 10mal von einer lolbombgruppe weggerubbelt wird, dann wird er sich wohl schnell ein anderes spiel suchen was nicht so frustrierend ist. das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass diese leute keine herausforderung suchen, sondern dass sie auch ein wenig spaß und ein paar erfolgserlebnisse in der wenigen ingame zeit haben wollen. 
und wenn WAR dieses nicht bieten kann, dann gehen sie halt zu nem anderen mmo...dann wird WAR wirklich zu einem 2. DAOC mit 50k aktiven accounts weil es nichts für casuals ist, obwohl sich WAR auf die fahne geschrieben hat auch für solche leute interessant zu sein. und die entwicklung sieht im moment sehr stark danach aus. 
die leute mit 3-4stunden online zeit die woche werden sicherlich nicht in eingespielten gruppen mitgenommen, haben also kaum chancen gegen diese lowskillbomber. und wenn ich so wenig online zeit hätte, dann würde ich mir diese kundenverarsche auch nicht antun.
mfg

&#8364;: ein weiteres argument wäre: ich spiele WAR als mmo, weil ich mir von einem mmo abwechslung erhoffe...diese bietet WAR aber im moment garnicht. von 10szenarien sind in 9 mindestens eine bombergrp. das ist mehr als langweilig...abwechslung stelle ich mir anders vor.


----------



## b0nz03 (17. Juni 2009)

naja bomber grp find ich nich wirklich aber die spalta (keine ahnung ob slayer auch spiel order 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) machen definitiv zu viel dmg! 1 stehen die über 20 fuß weg und treffen mich was als melee irgendwie unrealistisch ist und 2. hauense innerhalb von sekunden 2 gruppen weg! dazu kommt das einige server EXTREM! unbalanced sind! auf manchen servern sind order 3 mal soviel wie destro auf anderen (wie auf meinem) isses umgekehrt! ich find die sollten a) den extremen dmg reduzieren b) die viel zu hohe reichweite der melee reduzieren und c) dafür sorgen das die server ca. 50:50 destrorder sind!

naja bald kommt patch 1.3 ma schauen was dann kommt! n anfang wäre ja wo übermacht ist einfach die erstellung zu verbieten sodass sich die leute auf dem server nur der unterzahl anschliessen können! aber muss auch sagen ich spiel WAR seit dem release und ganz ehrlich es ist besser geworden! aber alle die ich kenne sagen im oRvR ruckelt es schon bis teilweise diashow und ich kanns bestätigen und NEIN das liegt nicht am rechner da dies auch leute mit high end rechnern sagten!

dennoch finde ich war hat große verbesserungen und ist es wert mal angetestet zu werden!

///EDIT: ok hatte ich noch nicht gesehen seit heute is patch 1.3 drauf mal schauen was sich so getan hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghune (18. Juni 2009)

Der neue Patch hat echt wieder viel verbuggt (Gruppenanmeldungen für Szenarien, Bo Timer, Festungsangriffe und sicher noch einiges mehr), aber auch ein paar nette neue Dinge eingebaut, bin mal gespannt wie das Land der Tote ausschaut. Aber heute gab es im Reikland wieder einen riesen Lag, wir haben schon mit einem Zonencrash gerechnet, aber es ging nochmal gut. Jetzt noch ein paar Hotfixes um die neuen Bugs etwas unauffälliger zu machen und das Spiel läuft erstmal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceilyn (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mit WAR im Herbst letzten Jahres angefangen. Da ich meinen Freund davon einfach nicht begeistern konnte bin ich dann im Dez doch wieder auf WoW umgestiegen. 
Nun ists mal wieder so weit, ich kann das Spiel nicht mehr sehen. Es langweilt mich total, ich hab den dritten 80er in der auswahlliste und will einfach nicht mehr. Epixx und Kiddis hier und da .. Gruppen fuer irgendwas zu finden ist fast unmoeglich und so weiter ^^ ...

Leider weiss ich nun nicht mehr genau, auf welchem Server ich damals gespielt habe und wollte da einmal nachfragen, ob es einige leute gibt, die mir einen Server empfehlen koennen. Wo man viele nette leute finden kann zum Questen und spaeter auch Raiden.. und natuerlich auch eine anstaendige gilden. 
Welche Seite ich spielen werde weiss ich noch nicht. ich hatte einen Hochelfin Caster gehabt, der irgendwas um die 20 war und eine Dunkelelfin Meuchelmoerderin. ^^ Beides hat mir spass gemacht.. wobei ich wohl wieder was anderes nehmen wuerde.. irgendeine mischung aus beiden klassen... (wenn jemand ein tip hat, gerne) ... 
Das sich einiges im spiel getan hat, konnte ich bereits lesen, daher bin ich mir sicher, dass ich im Juli, nach dem Urlaub, reinschauen werde^^

Danke schon mal


----------



## Pymonte (19. Juni 2009)

Wenn dir WAR damals nicht gefallen hat, dann wird es dir auch jetzt nciht gefallen.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (19. Juni 2009)

Hat sich denn im PvE irgendwas getan, also in der Levelzone?
Quests etc. erinnerten da zu Anfang ja leider eher an Asia-Grinder und enthielten sehr wenig Atmosphäre.


----------



## Norjena (19. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Wenn dir WAR damals nicht gefallen hat, dann wird es dir auch jetzt nciht gefallen.



Liest du dir auch manchmal die Posts durch bevor du antwortest?

Sie spielt kein WAR weil sie ihren Freund nich von Wow wegbekommen hat, nicht weil das Spiel nicht gut genug war.

Antwort, also Server sind alle 4 verbleibenden gut bis vollgestopft von der Bevölkerung her gesehn.

Die Fraktionsbalance schwankt ständig, mal is die Fraktion besser, mal die andere.

Raids...hm PvE gibts in Warhammer sehr wenig, es gibt 3 40er Instanzen, von denen nur eine gewissen Schwierigkeitsgrad hat, große Raids gibts gar keine, die neuen Länder der Toden beinhalten zwar einen Dungeon, der hat aber auch mit PvP zu tun, also nicht rein PvE.

@oben, Atmosphäre in WAR=Krieg...so sind auch die Qeust gehalten, das ist kein Wow in dem man Blümchen vor der Haustür des ach so gefährlichen Lichkönigs pflückt oder oder zusammen mit der gegnerischen Fraktion in der Taverne kuschelt....es wurden viele Qeustbugs beseitigt, aber der Grundtyp der Qeusts ist der selbe, zudem lvlt man in WAR durch PvP, Ruf und Marken brauchst du sowieso kannst also gleich beim lvln mitnehmen.


----------



## Klos1 (19. Juni 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Hmm.... steht denn keiner mehr auf Herausforderungen????



Eine scheiss Balance ist eine scheiss Balance. Das kannst du nun drehen und wenden, wie du willst. Es wird dadurch nicht besser. Aber schön für dich, daß du auch dieser Tatsache etwas positives abgewinnen kannst.

Die meisten können es aber nicht. Ich gehöre z.b. auch dazu. Und das sage ich, obwohl ich nen Sorc gespielt habe. Aber ich habe auch Nahkämpfer, kenne also beide Seiten.


----------



## OldboyX (19. Juni 2009)

> Liest du dir auch manchmal die Posts durch bevor du antwortest?



Auch wenn du natürlich Recht hast, so bin aber auch ich nach der folgenden Aussage sehr skeptisch, ob WAR wirklich das richtige für sie ist.



> Leider weiss ich nun nicht mehr genau, auf welchem Server ich damals gespielt habe und wollte da einmal nachfragen, ob es einige leute gibt, die mir einen Server empfehlen koennen. Wo man viele nette leute finden kann zum Questen und spaeter auch Raiden.. und natuerlich auch eine anstaendige gilden.



Das klingt sehr stark danach, als würde dir hauptsächlich der PVE-Aspekt gefallen. Zumindest die WoWler die ich kenne verstehen unter Questen PVE und unter Raiden sowieso PVE und unter einer anständigen Gilde, verstehen sie eine Gilde, die ein paar Abende pro Woche 4h eine Raidinstanze besucht (mehr oder weniger erfolgreich 5er und 5er heroic inis, 10er oder 25erNaxx oder Ulduar oder so ähnlich). Diese ganze Schiene gibt es eigentlich gar nicht in WAR. 

Falls du Dark Age of Camelot kennst, das Endgame ist so wie dort. Falls du nur WoW als MMO kennst, dann stell dir vor, dass das Endgame aus "die ganze Zeit BGs und so etwas "Ähnlichem" wie "Die Schlacht um Tausendwinter" besteht".

Und ja liebe WAR Fans, ich weiß, dass der Vergleich "mangelhaft" ist.


----------



## Norjena (19. Juni 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Auch wenn du natürlich Recht hast, so bin aber auch ich nach der folgenden Aussage sehr skeptisch, ob WAR wirklich das richtige für sie ist.
> 
> Das klingt sehr stark danach, als würde dir hauptsächlich der PVE-Aspekt gefallen. Zumindest die WoWler die ich kenne verstehen unter Questen PVE und unter Raiden sowieso PVE und unter einer anständigen Gilde, verstehen sie eine Gilde, die ein paar Abende pro Woche 4h eine Raidinstanze besucht (mehr oder weniger erfolgreich 5er und 5er heroic inis, 10er oder 25erNaxx oder Ulduar oder so ähnlich). Diese ganze Schiene gibt es eigentlich gar nicht in WAR.



Das habe ich herausgelesen, habe ja auch geschrieben das es kaum PvE in WAR gibt.


----------



## Pymonte (20. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das habe ich herausgelesen, habe ja auch geschrieben das es kaum PvE in WAR gibt.



/dito, daher auch mein Satz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es hat sich im PvE Content nix geändert (zugunsten eines stärkeren PvE Anteils, eher verschlechtert, wenn man die RvR Instanzen betrachtet^^) und das wird es vermutlich auch nicht. Um diese AUssage ging es mir. 

Mal abgesehen, das ich beim schreiben unterbrochen wurde wegen Uni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn ich schreibe sogut wie NIE Einzeiler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Server sind: Erengrad, Carroburg und Drakenwald. Averland gibts zwar auch noch, ist aber minder aktiv als die anderen...
Erengrad hat derzeit einen Bonus für die Destros, da die leicht massentechnisch unterlegen sind. Aber alles in allem ist der Server sehr ausgeglichen. Auf Drakenwald dominiert Order und die Probleme von Carroburg stehen in dem einen Threadmit entsprechndem Namen. Von Averland hört man kaum was. Drakenwald ist übrigens der inoffizielle RP Server, was selbt nicht RPlern ab und zu mal etwas mehr Atmosphäre verspricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Mischung aus Caster und DD gibts nicht, spiel am besten deinen Erzmagier oder Hexenkriegerin weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da hast du wenigstens auch schonmal einige Level hinter dir. Wobei auch die anderen Paarungen sehr schön (teilweise schöner als die Elfenpaarung) sind. Ansonsten solltest du einfach mal testen was dich anspricht. Nahkampf? Dicke Rüstungen? Heilungen? Schaden? Zauber? Pets? usw... gibt für alles eine Karriere.

Zum PvE wurde ja genug gesagt und Informiert bist du ja, laut eigener Aussage, auch selber. Questen und Instanzen sind nur Beiwerk und werden niemals den Stellenwert des PvPs(bzw RvRs) einnehmen. Gute Gilden gibt es allerdings mehr als genug, einfach mal umhören.


----------



## Ceilyn (20. Juni 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das klingt sehr stark danach, als würde dir hauptsächlich der PVE-Aspekt gefallen. Zumindest die WoWler die ich kenne verstehen unter Questen PVE und unter Raiden sowieso PVE und unter einer anständigen Gilde, verstehen sie eine Gilde, die ein paar Abende pro Woche 4h eine Raidinstanze besucht (mehr oder weniger erfolgreich 5er und 5er heroic inis, 10er oder 25erNaxx oder Ulduar oder so ähnlich). Diese ganze Schiene gibt es eigentlich gar nicht in WAR.



Also, ich moechte weder 5 tage die woche mind 4std raiden ... noch nur pve machen. ich hab mir ausgesucht wieder mit war anzufangen, weil ich damals das pvp system klasse fand und auch viel pvp machen will ... wie ich es vorher auch schon gemacht habe. ^^ gut, nach dem ich rausgefunden hatte wie alles irgendwie geht ;D 
wie auch schon im anderen Thread geschrieben: wer pvp in WoW macht, ist selbst schuld. da es absolut keinen spass dort macht und WAR in dem fall auf jeden fall 100% besser ist... 

nun kenn ich einige andere mmogs und weiss halt auch, dass es eigentlich immer noch anderes zeugs gibt, dass man mit dem endlvl machen kann. auch hat ein freund damals mit seiner gilde "geraided" ... oder gruppen gehabt und halt wieder irgendwelche items gefarmt :> Da man auch Sachen einnehmen kann bzw es auch diverse boni gibt wenn eine bestimmte "Fraktion" ein gebiet hat (glaub dem war so) und man Angriffe machen konnte auf Staedte und so... dachte ich halt. ich brauch auch eine gute Gilde .. damit ich sowas auch spaeter mit 40 machen kann und nicht alleine irgendwo im dorf stehe und ueberrannt werde. ^^ ausserdem ist es langweilig die ganze zeit alleine zu spielen <.<

da ich bisher grad mal einen dungeon in WAR kennengelernt habe und das auch nur halbherzig, weil wir zu zweit waren und ich mehr oder minder "durchgezogen" worden bin, moechte ich eine gilde haben, bei denen leute auch dabei sind, mit denen man sowas machen kann... ^^ 

ich hab keine lust auf hero inis, keine lust auf 10er naxx oder 25er naxx oder ulduar... ich kann den *sry* scheiss nicht mehr sehen, ich hab keine lust jeden tag puenktlich zu hause zu sein, nur dass ich raiden kann. klar, ab und an macht es mir spass was mit anderen leuten zu machen, aber ich will mich nicht verpflichten, wie ich es nun seit jan bis anfang juni gemacht habe mit meinem freund zusammen. 

Die Erzmagierin, die ich hatte war auf debuffen geskillt, weil ich keine lust hatte auf heilen ^^ einen hunter / jaeger / ranger / was auch immer mag ich nicht ^^ ich hab eigentlich in der regel immer klassen gespielt die sich selbst heilen konnten. in WoW nun Druide, Priester, Schami.. in FFXI: RedMage / Black Mage kombi, Black Mage / White Mage, .. in EQ2: wars auch sowas wie ein Druide (hiess es da nicht sogar genauso?), in DAoC Runen-irgendwas, etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. 
ein reiner dd der seine rotation durchklickt macht mir auch weniger spass... so ists atm in wow.. du hast dir aus nem guide eine rotation rausgesucht, die am meisten schaden macht und die pruegelst du rauf und runter ... komme was mag... keine ahnung ob es in WAR auch so ist, aber ich denke mal eher weniger, da PvP eigentlich immer etwas anders ist. 

Die Magierin war glaub ich auf Erengrad oder Carroburg.. ein freund wollte das ich unbedingt auf den einen server komme und der andere auf den anderen server.. aber ich glaub es war Erengrad.. mhm ... 

dann bin ich schon mal ein wenig schlauer, danke.


----------



## OldboyX (20. Juni 2009)

Na dann steht deiner WAR-Karriere ja nichts mehr im Weg!


----------



## pulla_man (21. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Server sind: Erengrad, Carroburg und Drakenwald. *Averland gibts zwar auch noch, ist aber minder aktiv als die anderen..*.
> Erengrad hat derzeit einen Bonus für die Destros, da die leicht massentechnisch unterlegen sind. Aber alles in allem ist der Server sehr ausgeglichen. Auf Drakenwald dominiert Order und die Probleme von Carroburg stehen in dem einen Threadmit entsprechndem Namen. *Von Averland hört man kaum was. *Drakenwald ist übrigens der inoffizielle RP Server, was selbt nicht RPlern ab und zu mal etwas mehr Atmosphäre verspricht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wie kommen die leute immer darauf, dass averland ausstirbt oder minder aktiv ist? 

von uns hört man nicht viel, weil es bei uns kein ungleichgewicht in so grossem maße gibt, dass sich unsere spieler jeden tag in irgendwelchen foren ausheulen müssen. averland hat schon ein paar weniger spieler als die Core-server, liegt halt einfach daran, dass viele leute damals die bezeichnung oRvR-server  mit ihren stranglethorn und tarrens mill erfahrungen aus wow assoziiert haben und deshalb keinen oRvR server gewählt haben.

averland ist auch jeden tag einiges los, evtl bekommen wir auch wieder mehr leute mit dem neuen patch, aber nichts los ist definitiv falsch


----------



## Pymonte (21. Juni 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> wie kommen die leute immer darauf, dass averland ausstirbt oder minder aktiv ist?
> 
> von uns hört man nicht viel, weil es bei uns kein ungleichgewicht in so grossem maße gibt, dass sich unsere spieler jeden tag in irgendwelchen foren ausheulen müssen. averland hat schon ein paar weniger spieler als die Core-server, liegt halt einfach daran, dass viele leute damals die bezeichnung oRvR-server  mit ihren stranglethorn und tarrens mill erfahrungen aus wow assoziiert haben und deshalb keinen oRvR server gewählt haben.
> 
> averland ist auch jeden tag einiges los, evtl bekommen wir auch wieder mehr leute mit dem neuen patch, aber nichts los ist definitiv falsch



Hab auch nie behauptet das Averland ausstirbt. Der Server ist aber weniger aktiv (das hat nichts mit WoW zu tun, das Open RvR Regelwerk des Servers ist einfach mal behindert).
Ich persönlich fand es von Anfang an sinnlos so einen Server zu öffnen, nun hat man einen minder aktiven Server und 3 Volle. Wobei der Spielgehalt auf allen 4 gleich wäre, nur das man auf Averland noch Ganken kann, dafür aber jedes Gebiet unter T3 einem auf ewig verwehrt bleibt auf Stufe 40. Denn vom Geplänkel in den PvE Gebieten hab ich nie was mitbekommen, die kann man auch in der RvR Zone haben... und muss sich dafür nicht so beschneiden lassen.


----------



## Moxiboo (21. Juni 2009)

Gashvah schrieb:


> Hey ihr Warhammer Experten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Selbstverständlich hat sich was verbessert - der Kundensupport! Es gibt jetzt nämlich ein offizielles WAR-Forum in dem du dich darüber beschweren kannst, dass WAR immer noch der gleiche langweilige MMO-Murks ist, der es schon bei Launch war.


----------



## Pymonte (21. Juni 2009)

Moxiboo schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich hat sich was verbessert - der Kundensupport! Es gibt jetzt nämlich ein offizielles WAR-Forum in dem du dich darüber beschweren kannst, dass WAR immer noch der gleiche langweilige MMO-Murks ist, der es schon bei Launch war.


 Ui ein neuer Acc für diesen Post, man echt mutig. Du bist mein neuer Held 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moxiboo (21. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ui ein neuer Acc für diesen Post, man echt mutig. Du bist mein neuer Held
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau... und deshalb steht bei mir natürlich auch da oben, dass ich dem ganzen Zirkus am 6.06.2007 beigetreten bin. Aber ich versteh dich natürlich - wenn man 24/7 am Rechner sitzt, um endlich den lilanen Dödeldolch der Kronjuwelenvergrößerung zu bekommen, kann einem schon mal so das ein oder andere Jahr verlustig gehen.


----------



## Moxiboo (21. Juni 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Schon so lang dabei und immer noch nicht gemerkt, dass das WoW-Forum eigentlich am anderen Ende der Anstalt ist ...



Doch, weiß ich natürlich... aber ich dachte mir, ich komme mal bei euch vorbei und schau mir mal an, wie's so in der geschlossenen zugeht. Jetzt mal ehrlich - wenn WoW ein Haufen Scheiße ist, dann ist WAR ein Haufen Scheiße, in den man reingetreten ist... die beiden Games schenken sich echt kaum was.


----------



## siberian (21. Juni 2009)

Moxiboo schrieb:


> Doch, weiß ich natürlich... aber ich dachte mir, ich komme mal bei euch vorbei und schau mir mal an, wie's so in der geschlossenen zugeht. Jetzt mal ehrlich - wenn WoW ein Haufen Scheiße ist, dann ist WAR ein Haufen Scheiße, in den man reingetreten ist... die beiden Games schenken sich echt kaum was.


Danke für die Beiträge und jetzt hoff ich, dass sie im Betty Ford Center den PC wieder 2 Jahre wegschliessen.


----------



## heretik (21. Juni 2009)

Moxiboo schrieb:


> Doch, weiß ich natürlich... aber ich dachte mir, ich komme mal bei euch vorbei und schau mir mal an, wie's so in der geschlossenen zugeht. Jetzt mal ehrlich - wenn WoW ein Haufen Scheiße ist, dann ist WAR ein Haufen Scheiße, in den man reingetreten ist... die beiden Games schenken sich echt kaum was.



Ich meinte vor allem die Bemerkung mit den Epixx-Jägern ... denn in dieser Hinsicht von WoW auf WAR zu schließen zeugt einzig und allein von barem Unwissen.


----------



## seppix@seppix (21. Juni 2009)

Nur mal so ne Randfrage wie sieht es denn mit dem Schattenkrieger aus (war mein Main)


----------



## heretik (21. Juni 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Nur mal so ne Randfrage wie sieht es denn mit dem Schattenkrieger aus (war mein Main)



Im aktuellen Spielgeschehen (siehe mein Forentitel) leider nur ne weitere Randklasse, mit der man sich aber definitiv anfreunden kann, wenn man keine Lust auf den üblichen FOTM-Mist hat. Kann immer noch vernünftigen Single-Schaden fahren und, ganz großer Vorteil im aktuellen Spiel, muss dabei nicht an den Gegner.


----------



## Moxiboo (21. Juni 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ich meinte vor allem die Bemerkung mit den Epixx-Jägern ... denn in dieser Hinsicht von WoW auf WAR zu schließen zeugt einzig und allein von barem Unwissen.



Mag sein, ich bin mir aber auch nicht wirklich sicher, ob ein profundes Expertenwissen in Sachen WoW oder WAR etwas ist, auf das man übermäßig stolz sein sollte.
Aber, um mal auf die Grundfrage zurückzukommen - was genau soll denn an WAR soviel besser geworden sein, dass jemand, dem das Spiel bei Launch nicht zugesagt hat, nun plötzlich gefällt? Zugegeben - die Performance hat ein wenig zugelegt, aber an den wirklich wichtigen, grundlegenden Dingen hat sich doch so gut wie nix getan. Ich wünschte ja selbst, dass es anders wäre.


----------



## Picconox (21. Juni 2009)

Warum muss eigentlich jeder Threat hier, der länger als 3 Seiten ist in einem sinnlosen Aufeinandereingehacke enden ?

Gibt es hier eigentlich auch sowas wie Moderatoren ?


----------



## Maladin (21. Juni 2009)

Picconox schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eigentlich auch sowas wie Moderatoren ?



Ja gibt es ... Hallo. 

Flames entfernt.

/wink maladin


----------



## Macterion (21. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ja gibt es ... Hallo.
> 
> Flames entfernt.
> 
> /wink maladin








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macterion (21. Juni 2009)

imoerator schrieb:


> Einfach schön wie ihr euch aufregt sobald einer die Wahrheit sagt.
> Klar pvp ist nicht jeder mans geschmack der auch PvP mönicht nicht so viele,warum spielen denn soviele WoW und so wenige War?.
> Diese Frage ist ja wohl schnell beantwortet,sicher nicht weil es WoW schon so lange gibt.
> Und hättet ihr gelesen anstatt nur Dünnschiss von euch zu geben hättet ihr auch gelesen das ich schon alles mögliche gespielt habe seit es WoW gibt nur konnte keines davon mithalten.
> ...





Du hast vollkommen recht , die Frage die ich mir stelle , ist die ob du auch schon WoW´ler der ersten Stunde bist...ich meine ich hab mit WoW aufgehört weil ich nun schon seit der Us closed Beta spiele!
die 4-5 Jahre war einfach zuviel und nun wird mir das zu Casual extreme....mit Bc wo sie angefangen den Casual weg einzuschlagen war ja okay ...aber WOTLK ist ja naja nen Fall für sich.....


Das Problem was ich sehe ist nicht WAR selber!
Sondern die performance!

Desweiteren ...AoC....ich find das so ne scheiße von Funcom ey -.-!
Ich hab vor kurzem wieder reingeschnuppert nun macht es hammer fun!
Aber warum so spät?
Warum nicht 1 Jahr länger entwickeln?
Der Hype war da und so wie es jetzt wäre nochmal zu releasen ...das wäre eingeschlagen wie ne Bombe!
Und dann nach und nach Content rein aber nein lieber Self owned!


Wie Gesagt es gibt 3 MMO´s die noch gut werden können


Aion Da habe ich bedenken das es zu Asia like wird
Guild Wars 2 ...keine Frage wird gut...und wird auch viele spieler haben da umsonst im Monat!
Star War The old Republic ....wird hammer gut ...da Bioware ..wer Bioware kennt weiß was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist sozusagen Blizzard 2 ^^


----------

